# Lump found on eyelid



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Any ideas as to what this could be?

Came up a few days ago, didn't take a picture so can't exactly say for sure it's growing but it appears to be. We have a vet appointment on monday.

I've been bathing his eyes on cold black tea as he has constant snot coming out of his eyes.

Excuse my lack of photography skills










































It doesn't irritate him, Duke doesn't seem to lick it either.

He is fed on raw but we're switching him to either Wainwrights or Arden Grange as we're running very very low on freezer space and we can't store his raw food anymore  I've not changed his diet yet, and he hasn't had anything new.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Ouch!! No idea but I hope its ok.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a sty but dont know if dogs get them,looks as if it is about to burst to me


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If it affecting his eye, I wouldn't leave it until Monday. Though the lump is probably nothing, it could be damaging the eyeball


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Knowing my luck it'll burst as I'm stroking him and it'll land in my mouth.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just looked it up in my dog book and they do get stys they can be caused by a hair follicle becoming infected the pic looks very much the same as your pic


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

JennyClifford said:


> If it affecting his eye, I wouldn't leave it until Monday. Though the lump is probably nothing, it could be damaging the eyeball


We can touch it and it doesn't bother him at all, he isn't blinking more than normal and his eye doesn't look dry. Was wondering whether it was a wart?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> We can touch it and it doesn't bother him at all, he isn't blinking more than normal and his eye doesn't look dry. Was wondering whether it was a wart?


My boy has a blocked hair follicle which flairs up about 3 times a year, it does look similar but I wouldn't like to say for sure.
We are leaving my dogs lump as it doesn't affect his eyeball at all. It will come off if he has to go in for something else


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> We can touch it and it doesn't bother him at all, he isn't blinking more than normal and his eye doesn't look dry. Was wondering whether it was a wart?


My sheltie has a wart on her eye but it took ages to grow started off as a small speck.Bet it bursts soon make sure you bathe it if it does


----------

